# hcg levels



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

So, here's my story as quick as I can make it, and then my questions. So my dh and I are TTC. We got a BFP on August 20 (14dpo). I kept testing until August 25 (19 dpo). On August 24 (18 dpo) I started having some spotting that lasted until the evening of August 26 (20dpo). I went in and had my blood tested and I was at 192 with my hcg levels which was right on with where I should be. I tested again on August 27 (21 dpo) and the + on the test strip was lighter than it had been. I got tested again that morning and found out that my levels were now at 80. My doctor said that I had a chemical pregnancy and should start my period within the next week. This morning (27 dpo) I took another test just to see if I was still registering as being pregnant. What came out, was a line that is darker than any of the other tests I have taken. Shouldn't it be lighter? I know that hcg levels double every other day, but when they go down do they cut in half every other day? I assumed this was the case because my second blood test was half of the first. If that is the case, I should be at about 10 today which isn't supposed to be picked up by pregnancy tests. Can levels go down and then a fetus that hasn't implanted implant itself and continue on to be a normal pregnancy? If anyone has any ideas or has ever been in a similar situation, I would appreciate any kind of information!! Thank you!


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not sure. Interesting though. I can't wait to see what everyone says. I'm thinking if you have not started to bleed yet anything can happen.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

It sounds like it was a chemical but the darker HPT is telling me that you need to get back into the dr for another beta hCG asap. Because if your numbers are going back up, slow or fast, you need to have a u/s soon to make sure it's not an ectopic.

It is possible the 80 was lab error but the lightening of the HPT's and then darkening tells me it was not. 192 for around 20 DPO is pretty low as well.


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

I took another test 2 days ago and it was even darker than the last one that I took, so I am going in on Monday for another blood test. I just have no idea what is going on with my body! If I were pregnant with twins and one stopped growing, would it cause a drop in hcg levels? When I had the u/s for my first pregnancy, there were 2 amniotic sacs of different sizes but no fetal tissue. I'm thinking maybe this is what's happening again? There are no twins on either side of our families though, so it would be weird.


----------

